# Without Hunting or Fishing



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I was thinking, as I was heading goose hunting, what the heck would I do if I didn't hunt or fish. Then I got thinking, and well never really came up with a good answer to that question. So lets hear yours.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Suicide.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't even imagine it any other way. The outdoors is my sanity. It brings me back to my inner self when the world pulls me in a million different directions. I feel collected and at peace after a good day outdoors. I feel like I can go back to responsibilities with more focus. At the same time, the outdoors is such a distraction for me, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, great question, I'd have a lot of money if I didn't hunt or fish.

First, I would pay someone to clean up the Mirror Lake Highway for me and Mrs. Goob.

Second, I would give *Al Hansen* a S&W 629, his choice, and my old BB gun.

Third, I would turn my basement into a museum. 

Fourth, sell my boat......by the way, I wonder what I did with my boat?

Fifth, I'd give TEX-O-BOB all my choke tubes.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd get fat. Oh, wait...fatter.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd hate it.
I love dirt bikes so I'd probably take the KTM and be gone.
I really enjoy backpacking so I'd do more of that.
Maybe I'd have to take up underwater BB stacking.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If there is no fishing and hunting in heaven, why would I want to go there.





I have reached the age that killing an animal is not a prerequisite for enjoying hunting or fishing for that matter. I would still enjoy the outdoors hiking, ATVing, camping or just riding in the mountains. But without the chase it would not be the same. It would be more like watching baseball from the stands rather than picking up a bat and stepping to the plate.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

campfire said:


> If there is no fishing and hunting in heaven, why would I want to go there.
> 
> I have reached the age that killing an animal is not a prerequisite for enjoying hunting or fishing for that matter.


I agree with you here campfire. I agree that the chase makes it soooo enjoyable, but there are those that never see beyond the dirt and see the beauty. Just getting out is the first part of a successful hunt


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would be a rich man I know that! Me and my cousin actually had this discussion a few weeks ago and realized how much money we would both have if hunting/fishing wasn't apart of our lifes. 
I would rather be poor and hunt than be rich and not. 
I love hunting/fishing and like others have said now that I'm older its not about the killing its about being outdoors seeing places that you wouldn't normaly see. It is a release for me. I honestly would probably close up and die if hunting wasn't apart of my life. 
I hope my son loves it as much as I do. He said the greatest thing I have ever heard him say to me yesterday. We were talking about my old 84 gmc and how I have been fixing it up I told him that I would give it to him when he was old enough to drive. He said "Dad if you give me this truck then I can take you hunting" He is five years old and it **** near brought me to tears.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze, great question, I'd have a lot of money if I didn't hunt or fish.
> 
> First, I would pay someone to clean up the Mirror Lake Highway for me and Mrs. Goob.
> 
> ...


Yeah baby, thats what I'm talkin bout. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> I was thinking, as I was heading goose hunting, what the heck would I do if I didn't hunt or fish. Then I got thinking, and well never really came up with a good answer to that question. So lets hear yours.


My ex-wife wanted me to give it up. Now she's my ex. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Trade my guns in for a Cannon......camera that is.... and keep shooting them, heck I could get a lot more shooting in that way....I would miss eating them but would still get the thrill of the hunt and trying to get as close as possible.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Suicide.


This


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Photo hunting for sure. It doesn't replace fishing, but still gets me outdoors.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

+1 for photo hunting.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Suicide would be the only logical answer.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would still spend time hiking and riding horses maybe mix in some mountain biking. 8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Guess I would become a Pro at shopping! After all, its nearly the same thing...kinda. You got your anticipation of the hunt (upcoming sale!)....the scouting (look through all the ads, window shopping, internet browsing), sighting in and practice shooting (line up all the credit cards, check bank accounts, fill the wallet with mucho dinero), and then the hunt (stillhunting down each and every isle with sale ad in hand, shopping cart at the ready as you close in on your quarry...ummm...purchase), and the kill shot (pulling out the cash and watching it go away...). And then there is also the beautiful scenery of the hills...(blonds, brunettes, redheads...halter tops, daisey dukes, calvin kliens...) ;-)

Man, I need to get a life! Good question buddy!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

katorade said:


> I was thinking, as I was heading goose hunting, what the heck would I do if I didn't hunt or fish. Then I got thinking, and well never really came up with a good answer to that question. So lets hear yours.


id get a smokin hot girlfriend and "invest" all of my spending money into her

and then id keep riding my dirtbikes... and skiing (skiing may be expensive but its great for those off seasons its A LOT easier to ski in a blizzard than it is to hunt/fish in one

all i can say is YOU need to venture out and find more hobbies that arent hunting or fishing. no matter what the cost its always nice to have a fall back hobby


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

id get a smokin hot girlfriend and "invest" all of my spending money into her

and then id keep riding my dirtbikes... and skiing (skiing may be expensive but its great for those off seasons its A LOT easier to ski in a blizzard than it is to hunt/fish in one all i can say is *YOU need to venture out and find more hobbies that arent hunting or fishing. * no matter what the cost its always nice to have a fall back hobby[/quote]

Bigboybdub's signature
opinions are like assholes and armpits we all have them and they stink..

I've got hobbies and I've tried snowboarding, I just asked for a simple question which you answered at the first.

Thanks


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

katorade said:


> id get a smokin hot girlfriend and "invest" all of my spending money into her
> 
> and then id keep riding my dirtbikes... and skiing (skiing may be expensive but its great for those off seasons its A LOT easier to ski in a blizzard than it is to hunt/fish in one all i can say is *YOU need to venture out and find more hobbies that arent hunting or fishing. * no matter what the cost its always nice to have a fall back hobby


Bigboybdub's signature
opinions are like assholes and armpits we all have them and they stink..

I've got hobbies and I've tried snowboarding, I just asked for a simple question which you answered at the first.

Thanks[/quote]
its a forum get your panties out of your ass and get over it. you post on the internet and be ready for peoples responses just saying if something ever happens and you get injured and could no longer hunt or fish all youve got going is photograhy


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > id get a smokin hot girlfriend and "invest" all of my spending money into her
> ...


its a forum get your panties out of **** get over it. you post on the internet and be ready for peoples responses just saying if something ever happens and you get injured and could no longer hunt or fish all youve got going is photograhy[/quote]

Fly tying, start up taxidermy again, always will look for deer from the truck. I'm just fine, thanks.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

hug trees maybe. haha.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd take up hunting PETA and the other anti-hunting organizations members, trust me it would do the world a load good to rid them from the gene pool.


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

campfire said:


> If there is no fishing and hunting in heaven, why would I want to go there.


In seminary we had to answer a question that was "heaven wouldnt be hevan without . . . " 
my answer was shooting and he told me i have to give up some thinks and i told him whatever!


----------

